# I want some awesome luggage



## Momo (May 13, 2007)

Does anyone know some marked down stylish luggage sites? Or just some well-priced luggage? I wanna be stylin on the plane for once.


----------



## luxotika (May 13, 2007)

Have you tried looking on a search engine? All the cool luggage I know of is pretty pricey. Good luck girl!


----------



## Momo (May 13, 2007)

yeah, but i was hoping there were some gems out there that werent illegal knockoffs


----------



## luxotika (May 13, 2007)

I'm sure there is, but I can't think of any, sorry! Good luck.


----------



## farris2 (May 13, 2007)

good luck!


----------

